# Noob



## QuentinF (11/10/22)

Hi,
I'm new to the forum, truthfully just registered to get rid of a load of vape equipment. My wife tried the vape thing for some time, now its just laying the the cupboard. 
Now it looks like I cannot post in the ForSale section.
Any thoughts and tips?

Thanks,
Regards
Quentin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QuentinF (11/10/22)

QuentinF said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the forum, truthfully just registered to get rid of a load of vape equipment. My wife tried the vape thing for some time, now its just laying the the cupboard.
> Now it looks like I cannot post in the ForSale section.
> Any thoughts and tips?
> ...


Looks like I just had to wait a while. Managed to get a post into the ForSale section.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zx14 (12/10/22)

Welcome from another noob.

Stay for the chat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

